# ViP922 - S109 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## olguy

I haven't turned mine on but just read on the other forum that S109 is out and yes. We can now write to our EHDs. Hope they didn't kill teh ability to use multiple EHDs. And I don't know if this update enabled Google TV either. Guess I need to turn it on, huh?


----------



## P Smith

Code:


PID=0870h
 DownloadID: 0TWC
 Upgrading FW:
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''AAA1'-'BCM1','S040'-'S109'
 S109:'A002_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'BCM1','S040'-'S109'
 S109:'firmware_2_0_190.tgz''AAA1'-'BCM1','S040'-'S109'
 S109:'AAA1'-'BCM1','S040'-'S108'
 New FW: 'S109'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[1-5]3[1-3]' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-Z2-3].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000

It's huge spool - almost 100 MB of data, thanks to 1 Mbps dedicated bandwidth it taking less then 8 minutes to full download.


----------



## 356B

Unless the EHD issue is fixed at first glance I see nothing new.........:alterhase I'm hoping the Sling works better. :brush: Over at Dish Support he claimed we would be amazed with the new update.:coffee

:icon_band


----------



## marty45714

Good time for newbie question. Can I force my box to download the update now? Please let me know how.


----------



## olguy

No. Apparently, based on yours and a couple of others I have read about the 922 is broken up into segments for software updates. My 622s just got updated a few days ago 2 weeks after the initial release of 6.30. And this Dish page shows 108 as still current for the 922.


----------



## olguy

Not only can we write to an EHD, I just wrote to 2 simultaneously. 

And while the fine print on the Dish Google TV page no longer mentions any specific receiver the Logitch pages still exclude the 922.


----------



## bills

olguy said:


> Not only can we write to an EHD, I just wrote to 2 simultaneously.
> 
> And while the fine print on the Dish Google TV page no longer mentions any specific receiver the Logitch pages still exclude the 922.


question? what do you need to get google tv?


----------



## P Smith

marty45714 said:


> Good time for newbie question. Can I force my box to download the update now? Please let me know how.


Check your DVR system info and compare with current spool's criteria http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185497
Or post a picture and we will tell if your 922 should take it now.


----------



## 356B

Remote Access on my net seems stable.......:icon_da: I'll keep my fingers crossed. !pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## olguy

olguy said:


> Not only can we write to an EHD, I just wrote to 2 simultaneously.
> 
> And while the fine print on the Dish Google TV page no longer mentions any specific receiver the Logitch pages still exclude the 922.


I looked again and saw they moved the 622/722/722K requirement statement to the very bottom of the page, below the sign up boxes.


----------



## olguy

bills said:


> question? what do you need to get google tv?


Apparently you still need a 622/722/722K to get the discount and to integrate Google TV with a receiver. It will work with a 922 but you won't have the integration features. I was hoping this update would do that.


----------



## 356B

olguy said:


> Apparently you still need a 622/722/722K to get the discount and to integrate Google TV with a receiver. It will work with a 922 but you won't have the integration features. I was hoping this update would do that.


So where does that leave the 922, On the scrap heap along side the laserdisk, New Coke and the Corvair.......:lol: some have said the 922 is a bust for dishTV....:barf:

:icon_band


----------



## olguy

Well, S109 did not fix the missed/dropped/disappearing program glitch. Lost one last night that history shows completed by user1 on TV2 with timer and recording starting and stopping at the proper time. Programs on either side of it worked okay. I no longer have OTA connected and I just got this replacement a couple of weeks ago.

Called it in and the CSR offered a replacement and I asked why? I've had 3 and all 3 of them did it. So he wrote up another technical problem report or whatever they call it. Happy I have my favorite programs recording on a 622 also.


----------



## dhickman

olguy said:


> Well, S109 did not fix the missed/dropped/disappearing program glitch. Lost one last night that history shows completed by user1 on TV2 with timer and recording starting and stopping at the proper time. Programs on either side of it worked okay. I no longer have OTA connected and I just got this replacement a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Called it in and the CSR offered a replacement and I asked why? I've had 3 and all 3 of them did it. So he wrote up another technical problem report or whatever they call it. Happy I have my favorite programs recording on a 622 also.


Are any of your programs scheduled from the internet? After my 7th 922, one of the common failures was missed recordings. I had to replace all of them due to either hard drive failure or database corruption from all of the reboots.

This last time the engineer ( not customer support) admitted that there is a known issue with internet scheduled recordings that will cause random failed recordings. I decided enough was enough, demanded my $200 back and canceled DISH. They actually did it once I reminded them that I was on my seventh recorder.

dhh


----------



## ZBoomer

Woo hoo, s109, FINALLY, so I can save some stuff off my drive that has been full for a couple months.

Haven't looked around a lot, but did notice a couple new buttons as well in the Broadband setup screen; "Sync DB" and "USB Wireless."

Not sure what the Sync DB is, but apparently now you can use a USB Wireless adapter; very cool addition! (Not that I need it, but I can imagine many would like that!)

PS, in the new recording transfer screen, it now shows the used and available space on the hard drive. It shows the drive as 500GB, and since we know it's a 1TB drive in these things, that means they are reserving fully HALF of it for On-Demand content. This blows IMO...


----------



## olguy

@dhickman - None of my timers were set online. I did it the old fashioned way.


----------



## P Smith

ZBoomer, could you check if a pointer moving when you play and FF recordings from 622/722 EHD ?


----------



## labmansid

After waiting a few days to see if it continued after the update, my 922's problem of having to reset it to turn it on nearly every day seems to have been resolved now. Before, most of the time when we wanted to watch it, we would have to wait for it to reset itself or manually reset it to "wake it up". Now pressing the "Select" button to bring it out of standby does what it should. That and the ability to transfer recordings now makes me a much happier camper!


----------



## prm1177

OK. I just got S109, but I can't for the life of me find where I can move a program from the main HDD to the external one. Any advice?


----------



## l8er

Try MENU and scroll straight down to "My Media Transfer".


----------



## Stewart Vernon

l8er said:


> Try MENU and scroll straight down to "My Media Transfer".


Yeah... I do wish the 922 had the transfer options in the DVR menu somehow, more like how the other ViP receivers work.

It's awkward sometimes to be in the DVR menu and then you decide to archive some stuff and have to go into another menu that sort of looks the same but has different options.


----------



## prm1177

Ah, of course. I was rooting around in the DVR menu.


----------



## Alex03

Life is good again. The 622 external HDD functionality I enjoyed before 922 upgrade (to get a larger internal HDD and a great UI) has been turned on and I’ve tested and it works! Now Dish can move onto Sling problems! I just verified in S109 if I try and dial in 922 on Sling and *anything* is recording on TV2 - it goes to la la land and stops the TV2 recording and of course Sling app dies a painful death. Only solution is a manual 922 reboot - but no solution to losing programing. I just found out the hard way that Big Bang Theory has no digital rights as I revert to Hulu as the solution to my 922/Sling woes. Can't wait for Dish to not just make my life good - but make it great with 922 working with companion HD Sling functionality as originally advertised.


----------



## DustoMan

olguy said:


> Apparently you still need a 622/722/722K to get the discount and to integrate Google TV with a receiver. It will work with a 922 but you won't have the integration features. I was hoping this update would do that.


So the rumor I heard was that full GoogleTV support wouldn't be in the next update, but the next update after that. So who knows how long it's going to take.


----------



## marty45714

Bug Report: This is reproducable 100% of the time. Sort recording in folders by title. Go into one of the folders and delete all of the shows in the folder. After doing this, clicking the Back button will take you to a blank screen instead of to your list of programs.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I am locking up HARD when I play back from EHD or after setting a few series recordings. It warmbooted a few times and hardbooted once. Is this normal?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RasputinAXP said:


> I am locking up HARD when I play back from EHD or after setting a few series recordings. It warmbooted a few times and hardbooted once. Is this normal?


That doesn't sound normal at all.

Do you know for sure what firmware you are on? I don't know if new receivers are shipping with S109 (the latest) or not.

I can't remember, but have you had this very long? Some have reported it took more than 24 hours for the 922 to really settle in... as there is a lot of stuff it tries to grab in terms of Dish Online, VOD, icons/thumbnails for the GUI, etc. etc. and some have had really funky behavior for the first day or so with a new 922.

Last, and not least, is the "does it have adequate ventilation" question... This might run hotter than your 722, so if you had a marginal airflow location for your 722 (assuming this replaced it in the same location) then you might be even more critical for the 922.


----------



## RasputinAXP

It's S109 (checked before I posted) but it may have updated itself while he was installing. It's sitting on a table with nothing around it, mostly because i learned my lesson about adequate ventilation with my first 722. 

I've had it about 24 hours now. Maybe when I tool around with it tonight (have some work that didn't quite finish itself overnight that i need to take care of) it'll freak out less.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Just tried to play Team Umizoomi for the 3 year old. It locked up hard in the middle of it. I can duplicate it every time I play from the external drive.

Could it be the USB? It's just a USB to SATA adapter. I may have to move them over to the 922's internal drive, then see what happens.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I'm starting to think it doesn't like my USB drive. I just transferred some small SD stuff and it was fine. Transfer the Umizoomi episodes and it just choked to death on them.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I plugged in my brand new USB3.0 500 gig drive and everything has cleared up, including the interface slowness I've been experiencing all morning.

Piece of garbage USB SATA adapter. I don't have a Linux box at home so now I have to find out how to transfer what's on the old drive to the new one via Windows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That may very well be the culprit.

I bought a cheap enclosure to re-purpose an old hard drive from one of my computers... and I found it to be very unreliable. Sometimes it was detected, other times not... and eventually it just stopped working... though it does seem to work when connected to a computer.

On the flip side, my Western Digital external hard drives all have been working flawlessly... so maybe you will be right and it was the EHD that was the culprit!


----------



## RasputinAXP

ok, so transferring stuff back and forth, the problem was the cheapy USB SATA adapter. 

I threw Wubi Ubuntu on the laptop and I'm going to copy the files over from one to the other. Should be just dropping the Disharc folder from one to the other, right?


----------



## RasputinAXP

OK, so it's not the hardware, it's the data. I moved the DishArc folder to the USB3 drive and now the system's locking up again. I've just about had it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RasputinAXP said:


> OK, so it's not the hardware, it's the data. I moved the DishArc folder to the USB3 drive and now the system's locking up again. I've just about had it.


Well, it could be both...

A problem with the hardware could have resulted in corrupted data... so moving that data to another drive would yield the same symptoms.

It's all speculation of course... but if moving the data caused the problem to follow... then I think I'd try not keeping that data and see if the problem comes back on the new drive.


----------



## P Smith

olguy said:


> No. Apparently, based on yours and a couple of others I have read about the 922 is broken up into segments for software updates. My 622s just got updated a few days ago 2 weeks after the initial release of 6.30. And *this Dish page* shows 108 as still current for the 922.


The page with current SW disappear last days ... Is someone know its current URL ?


----------



## olguy

P Smith said:


> The page with current SW disappear last days ... Is someone know its current URL ?


Found via Google search: https://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## P Smith

Thanks (used Google too, but didn't get it somehow).

EDIT. Just realized the page moved to E* server, but they're been lazy and didn't changed a footer "_© *2009* Dish Network L.L.C. All rights reserved. _" creating impression outdated info.


----------

